#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Guidelines for the avoidance of vibration induced fatigue failure in process

## wjw_1980

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Who have the book as the following link?

Pls upload it.



Thanks in advanced.See More: Guidelines for the avoidance of vibration induced fatigue failure in process

----------


## gateaux_boy

I look for this book also.

----------


## roslinormansyah35

Herewith the link of book :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot for this amazing book

----------


## gateaux_boy

Many thank for sharing.

----------


## Noppakhun

Thank you so much

----------


## mohammed21

Brother, 
Can you please upload it again, link doesn't wrok properly . 
regards,

----------


## padua

Thank you.

Padua.

----------


## Paldex

Dear Roslin,

Thankyou very much friend for your excellent service...

----------


## FATHI

THANKS A LOT 

this is the top in its kind

I had the old edition , but this one is really top

----------


## shayne29

Hi Guys  :Smile: 

Currently I am working on a project and this document "Guidelines for the Avoidance of Vibration Induced Fatigue Failure in Process Pipework" would be immensely helpful in my work....can anyone please help me in getting this document again...many many thanks for the help  :Smile: 

Shaun

----------


## Nabilia

Guidelines for the Avoidance of Vibration Induced Fatigue in Process Pipework 2nd Ed. 2008.pdf 89.133 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shayne29

Thanks a lot  :Smile: 

See More: Guidelines for the avoidance of vibration induced fatigue failure in process

----------


## amirreza_eng

Thanks so much gentleman.

----------


## connovar

Hi,
Can somebody re-upload this literature.
The link are'nt working anymore.
Appreciate for any assitance.
Thanks for the effort.

----------


## onomeanthony

send links again,, old links no longer working,, thanks

----------


## xizhu119

thks,haha :Livid:  :Livid:  :Livid:

----------


## efy7kvl

hi,

if anyone has it please share it.
or send to my email address
lkv_88@hotmail.com

thanks.

----------


## traceformula

Could you please send it to me, my email is traceformula@gmail.com
Thank you guys very much in advance.

----------


## traceformula

Could you please send it to me, my email is traceformula@gmail.com
Thank you guys very much in advance.

----------


## allouche_abd

Could you please send it to me also : abdo1781@gmail.com.
Thanks a lotin advance.

----------


## onomeanthony

dead links

----------


## predator1973

I need this book...please!!!
beniaminodimaro@virgilio.it

Thanks

----------


## josefreitas

pls upload. thanks

----------


## nmadhanagopal@yahoo.com

Can you please post this book in rapidshare. Thank you

See More: Guidelines for the avoidance of vibration induced fatigue failure in process

----------


## dmantoniadis

I cannot download from this link could you please reload it somewhere

Regards

DA

----------


## dmantoniadis

can someone reload this somewhere
"Guidelines for the Avoidance of Vibration Induced Fatigue Failure in Process Pipework"

----------


## minhphuongpham

Repost please. Link is dead

----------


## aytihda

please i need the book..
please reupload again or to my email aytihda@yahoo.com

----------


## sara.olivares

Hello all

I am in the same situation as one of you a while ago: 
Currently I am working on a project and this document "Guidelines for the Avoidance of Vibration Induced Fatigue Failure in Process Pipework" would be immensely helpful in my work....

can anyone please help me in getting this document again...many many thanks for the help

Sara

----------


## gtpol57

Try next **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
(File size 75 MB)

----------


## josefreitas

this link h-t-tp://gen.lib.rus.ec/search?req=Guidelines+for+the+Avoidance+of+Vibrati  on+Induced+Fatigue+Failure+in+Process+Pip&nametype  =orig&column[]=title&column[]=author&column[]=series&column[]=periodical&column[]=publisher&column[]=year

but is 117 MBytes!!!

----------


## Audioguy

Huge help, thank you kindly!

-Audio

----------


## j_mcbo

Hi dear colleague, I know that this post is very old, but I am needing this book, can some please share with me??? I guess I could donwload from dropbox or any ohter suggestion, hope not having bothered you with my request

----------


## dkirkma

Hi All,

I would love a copy of "Guidelines for the Avoidance of Vibration Induced Fatigue Failure in Process Pipework". 

Is someone able to repost the link?

----------


## dkirkma

Hi All,

I would love a copy of "Guidelines for the Avoidance of Vibration Induced Fatigue Failure in Process Pipework". 

Is someone able to repost the link?

----------


## 008348

I really need "Guidelines for the Avoidance of Vibration Induced Fatigue Failure in Process Pipework". 



Can anyone upload it again? Thanks!See More: Guidelines for the avoidance of vibration induced fatigue failure in process

----------


## 008348

I really need "Guidelines for the Avoidance of Vibration Induced Fatigue Failure in Process Pipework". 

Can anyone upload it again? Thanks!

----------


## bye106

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The above link presents a calculation sheet to quantify the high frequency acoustic induced vibration on a main line following a pressure reduction device.

----------


## minhphuongpham

Use the link to bookzz.org. 117M and works fine.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## minhphuongpham

Use the link to bookzz.org. 117M and works fine.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## 008348

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> The above link presents a calculation sheet to quantify the high frequency acoustic induced vibration on a main line following a pressure reduction device.




The calculation sheet is not free?

----------


## 008348

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> The above link presents a calculation sheet to quantify the high frequency acoustic induced vibration on a main line following a pressure reduction device.




The calculation sheet is not free?

----------


## kimchiliciosa

May you please upload it again, link doesn't wrok properly . 
regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

Link in post 40 & 41 works fine, click on the blue download box when you get there. It is 117mb so it will take a while to download.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here is 2nd.. 

EI - Guidelines for the Avoidance of Vibration Induced Fatigue Failure in Process Pipework 2nd

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shanavaschollis

Dear All,

Can you please share the book of vibration on pipework again as the link is not working.Thanks a lot

Regards
Shanavas S

----------


## allwyn jose

Hi*

Please any one can share this book Guidelines for the Avoidance of Vibration Induced Fatigue in Process Pipework 2nd Ed. 2008.pdf 89.133 MB

----------


## Jitu2

Hello*



Please share if available "GUIDELINES FOR THE MANAGEMENT OF SAFETY CRITICAL ELEMENTS" 2nd edition published by Energy Institute.See More: Guidelines for the avoidance of vibration induced fatigue failure in process

----------


## ahsanmechanical

Thanks

----------


## matyrze

Dear all, please share the latest AVIFF document. The previous links are no longer available. Thank you in advance  :Smile:

----------


## mohammed21

can u send the sheet here no link

----------


## anhthoichoem

> Hello*
> 
> Please share if available "GUIDELINES FOR THE MANAGEMENT OF SAFETY CRITICAL ELEMENTS" 2nd edition published by Energy Institute.



This is your file
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## minhphuongpham

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Good link

----------

